
Site Reliability Engineering - selmat
https://landing.google.com/sre/books/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17621801](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17621801)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17614907](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17614907)

------
sierdolij
SRE: do (almost) everything badass, generalist engineer. ADHD (almost also)
required ;)

Disclaimer: freelance SRE lead/SRM/consulting EIR

